# BSL x NH



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

BSL roo(Townline) x New Hampshire hen (Meyer)
Delaware-ish looking.Almost 18 weeks old.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice looking birds!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My favorite color combination, black and white. Or is it white and black?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute and yes it does resemble a Delaware.


----------

